# Отлетела кнопка на тульской "тёрочке"



## blackrook (7 Май 2017)

Здравствуйте! 

У меня на тульской «Тёрочке» отлетела кнопка. Не подскажете, где/у кого можно запасную взять?


----------



## Kuzalogly (7 Май 2017)

blackrook писал:


> Здравствуйте!
> 
> У меня на тульской «Тёрочке» отлетела кнопка. Не подскажете, где/у кого можно запасную взять?


Подарю такую кнопку просто так. Но   у Вас не заполнена графа о местожительстве. Пересылать в Лос- Анджелес или Сидней- не хочу.


----------



## blackrook (7 Май 2017)

Kuzalogly/ писал:


> blackrook писал:Здравствуйте!
> 
> У меня на тульской «Тёрочке» отлетела кнопка. Не подскажете, где/у кого можно запасную взять?
> Подарю такую кнопку просто так. Но   у Вас не заполнена графа о местожительстве. Пересылать в Лос- Анджелес или Сидней- не хочу.


Ой! Здравствуйте  Нет, я в Москве. Напишу Вам в личку.


----------



## Gross (8 Май 2017)

Kuzalogly (07.05.2017, 21:04) писал:


> Подарю такую кнопку просто так


 Заодно расскажите товарищу, как её прикрепить. Неужели пайкой?


----------



## avm (8 Май 2017)

Что бы не плодить тему: подскажите, может кто пробывал кнопку на "сухую" сварку приклеить?


----------



## Kuzalogly (8 Май 2017)

Пайка медью. Если нет умельца- кнопка не нужна.


----------



## avm (8 Май 2017)

/ писал:


> Kuzalogly написал(а):
> 
> 
> > Пайка медью. Если нет умельца- кнопка не нужна./quote]
> ...


----------



## glory (8 Май 2017)

Не стоит эта кнопка таких потуг... Если ремонтировать - то только замена, с полной разборкой грифа, который разбирается довольно "геморно"... 
С другой стороны она в диапазоне Рихтера, если внешний вид не важен и надобности в ней острой нет - просто забейте...


----------



## blackrook (9 Май 2017)

Kuzalogly (08.05.2017, 11:58) писал:


> Пайка медью. Если нет умельца- кнопка не нужна.


Боюсь, для пайки на твёрдый припой у меня нет ничего.

glory (08.05.2017, 22:33) писал:


> Не стоит эта кнопка таких потуг... Если ремонтировать - то только замена, с полной разборкой грифа, который разбирается довольно "геморно"...С другой стороны она в диапазоне Рихтера, если внешний вид не важен и надобности в ней острой нет - просто забейте...


Гриф разобрать, думаю, будет не так уж сложно (всяко проще готово-выборной механики «Рубина») ). Хотя да, использовать её мне приходилось нечасто.


----------



## blackrook (9 Май 2017)

Итого: спасибо всем большое (особенно Kuzaogly и glory), буду менять рычаг. Если вдруг у кого есть/кто знает, где искать кнопку для тульской тёрочки с рычагом (короткий, из ряда кнопок ближних к меху), буду очень признателен!


----------

